# Jelly Belly BeanBoozled Game



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone know of any stores that sell the gross Jelly Bellys? I'm looking for this game:
http://www.jellybelly.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=98782

I hate to spend money on shipping and handling for such an inexpensive item but I think the game would be perfect for the teenagers at our party.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Does anyone know of any stores that sell the gross Jelly Bellys? I'm looking for this game:
> 
> 
> I hate to spend money on shipping and handling for such an inexpensive item but I think the game would be perfect for the teenagers at our party.


 
It depends...in which area of the country do you live? If you provide that, I will do a little searching...
I work in a small (4 stores) candy/gourmet chocolate store in Southwest Missouri, and I know that we are able to order these. If you need enough of them, I would contact your closest candy shop that carries Jelly Belly products to see if they would be willing to order this for you.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in South Florida. My daughter loves Jelly Bellys, she gets them in her stocking each xmas but I usually pick them up at TJ Max or Ross. Thanks for the idea; I'll call around some local candy shops tomorrow and see if I can locate them but I only want 1 box.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, ok gotcha. yes, I would still call around and see what the candy stores can do. BTW, I love the idea of BeanBoozled at the party! I might have to steal that idea...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I imagine they'll be taking very small bites lol.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Does anyone know of any stores that sell the gross Jelly Bellys? I'm looking for this game:
> http://www.jellybelly.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=98782
> 
> I hate to spend money on shipping and handling for such an inexpensive item but I think the game would be perfect for the teenagers at our party.


Hi!
They sell them in the UK - small packet tho, in Bizarre... a kind of kids joke/novelty shop. I played a game last year with these where I used them as forfeits - they could either take a shot or a chance with one of the beans and it was so funny when they got the horrid ones! hehe.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Party City used to sell the Bertie Bott's Every Flavored Beans (from Harry Potter), not sure if they are selling them this year or not. If you have a candy store at the mall, they might also have them


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Usually the candy stores in the mall (such as Fuzziwigs) carry them.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone; I found them at a local candy shop. Yay!


----------

